# **anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before**



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 8, 2007)

has anyone ever had a lace front or wear them...if so how are they because i want to try one..share your experience..for other peeps..this is what they look like







p.s. thats beyonce


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

I'd like to know too.  I see Tyra and Beyonce wear them but they look so bad when you see close pictures of them I wonder how they look in real life.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

What is it used for?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_What is it used for?_

 
It's a type of wig.  It's preferred by alot of people because it imitates a natural hairline thus creating the illusion of real hair.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

oohhh thanks for the clarification!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

I agree, they don't appear to look that great, maybe because we know what it is.  When I see tyra on her show, I see how bad it looks on her sometimes because of the type of wig she wears and how it is blended onto her forehead; I see different colors sometimes. I'm not hating on Tyra, I admire her work, but these lace fronts need improvement.  What do you think?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Before knowing what a lace front was, I always wondered what the deal with Tyra's roots were. I am not sure if I dont like it, but I definitely notice it everytime and think there's something up.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

I wouldn't suggest getting a lace front if you're going to be wearing it like a weave.  I believe it's moreso marketed for people in the entertainment industry.  I don't just mean celebrities and the like, but others involved with the theatre and etc.  Not to mention, they are crazy expensive (they run an average of thousands of dollars -- as making lace front wigs is a painstakingly long process) and though it may look convenient they are time consuming when it comes to application (you have to glue the lace front to your forehead near the start of your hairline and then apply foundation over it to conceal the "line" of where the lace starts)... and, in my opinion, very easy to detect.

I am sure people have seen that picture of Beyonce singing where it looks like something is growing underneath her skin . . that is her lace front loosening and crinkling up.  It is really just gross.

I don't believe lace fronts are very average consumer friendly.  They are much better, and cheaper, options available to us than lace fronts.

P.S. - RuPaul, Diva Extradonaire, uses lace fronts when he is "performing" his cross dressing.  That's how he can go from completely bald to extravagant hairstyles that don't appear to be the "traditional" and awfully fake wig.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

well these people are famous and are all over tv..dont nobody know me..lol..they just seem like they can last a while other than sewed in hair so i thought i could give it a try..they are just expensive thats the only set back


----------



## lipshock (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********






Your choice.  If you have the two thousand or more dollars to shell out for a lace front wig, then go for it.  If you don't have that kind of money, there are much better alternatives out there.  I, for one, love falls, but to each their own.

I don't believe lace fronts are anymore superior to the more traditional weaves.  They are more convenient because you can just slip it on and off (wrong choice of word since you have to buy special glue to apply the wig and buy a special glue remover that doesn't harm to skin to take off the wig) whenever you feel like but other than that, I just don't see the point as to why anyone other than industry professionals would want them (other than patients of cancer treatments since I've read that's what they were initially created for).  And if you have a sew-in or glued-in or braided-in weave done by a professional who is highly skilled and educated when it comes to hair extensions, yours could probably look nearly undetectable and just as natural.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

oh my!..that must be a north thing cause here in houston..they are not thousands here..if they were..this thread would not be posted..lol..its a few hundred here..my hair is already long enough but its so humid here i was just wanting something different..dont prefered sewed..oh lord and dont let me get started on glued in..yuck!..those days are done..i might not even do it..just asking people if they ever had it done..and if i did it..i would do it with some sort of bangs cause i see how beyonce and tyra look.especially tyra..


----------



## lipshock (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_.i would do it with some sort of bangs cause i see how beyonce and tyra look.especially tyra.._

 

I LOL'D hard from reading that.

Have you considered getting the lock extensions?  Toni Braxton had them, I believe.  I think she also did the micro, micro, micro braided in extensions (I really want these done but god the time it takes and when you want to take them out -- oi vey).  Even Great Lengths is really good for our hair.


----------



## jennzy (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

whoa! thats what it was? i thought she just had a really horrible makeup artist! because she has two completely diff colour from her face to hear hairlines!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Are lacefronts even safe to keep in for extended periods, like a traditional weave? Now, I'm a cosmetologist, but lacefronts until Beyoncé made them "famous", were considered "costumes", not everyday wearable styles. Keep in mind, she has the glam squad to change them, if need be. I would think, just as people's grandmothers put their wigs on blocks at the end of the day, that lacefronts would have to be "retired" also.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

michie: i have read that they are safe and u can wear them like regular extensions for a while..i gotta do more research

lipshock: i wore micro braids in the past and they broke my hair out..i got my hair back long from cornrows (im done with those too..they make me look like a boy) so i wouldnt consider those...eff it!..im gettin a human hair wig with bangs so people wont know its a wig


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

I like to try wigs, but my hubby hates them.  I put a wigglet in my hair to make a long pony tail.  I thought I was smoking hot.  So, I spun around and it flew off and hit him in the eye.  He threw it on the ground and my dogs attacked it  literally to death.:what:


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********






lol..wow thats horrible..but a little funny too


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

I don't understand why anyone would want to wear a wig on a daily basis...?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I like to try wigs, but my hubby hates them.  I put a wigglet in my hair to make a long pony tail.  I thought I was smoking hot.  So, I spun around and it flew off and hit him in the eye.  He threw it on the ground and my dogs attacked it  literally to death.:what:_

 
Girl!!  I think my heart stopped.  That is the funniest thing I have read all day.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't understand why anyone would want to wear a wig on a daily basis...?_

 
Alot of people do.  It's hardly a novel idea.  People do it for a lot of different reasons.  My mother used to wear one everyday because her stylist caused her hair to fall out so she had to cut it down to about an inch and bought a wig.  Some people just like to change up their look.  The list of reasons goes on and on.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Alot of people do. It's hardly a novel idea. People do it for a lot of different reasons. My mother used to wear one everyday because her stylist caused her hair to fall out so she had to cut it down to about an inch and bought a wig. Some people just like to change up their look. The list of reasons goes on and on._

 
yea thats why i wanted to try a lace front or a wig..my hair is not short but gosh here in houston its so humid and having my real hair on my neck makes it all sticky and starts coming out and its horrible...

its not for a daily basis every single day..its just for most of the summer..thats just how it is here in the south


----------



## lipshock (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Lace fronts are not meant to be worn for an extended period of time like traditional weaves.  And this is coming from hair stylists that I know that make them.  You are using glue to attach the wig to your hairline/forehead/all around the head . . . and apparently with the mixing of your body's sweat and whatnot, the glue will loosen up and so will your lace front.  And when you wash your face the glue will also loosen up from that.  That is why you're supposed to take them off at night and reapply them the next morning or whenever is the next time you plan on wearing the wig.

I think lace fronts are still considered costume wear.  A woman came into the salon where I used to work and she had a lace front -- a POORLY made lace front at that and it looked horrendous.  Not only was she not wearing any foundation to mask the "hairline" of the lace front but the glue was grayish and it just looked bad.  Really bad.  It looked like she slapped the lace front on and put a line of glue around her hairline and walked out of the house.  And apparently lace front application can take as long as thirty minutes because you have to glue all around your head -- not just the front but in the back and on the sides.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't understand why anyone would want to wear a wig on a daily basis...?_

 

The ability to change your look every day.

Wigs being manufactured nowadays aren't like the ones in the past.  Especially the top quality ones.  They look like your real hair and some even have bangs attachment so it doesn't appear like you're wearing a wig.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_whoa! thats what it was? i thought she just had a really horrible makeup artist! because she has two completely diff colour from her face to hear hairlines!_

 


LOL!

That's the lace and the glue you're seeing.  You don't see in the magazine photos because they airbrush it out but in those pictures from events and whatnot, you can see where the lace front starts.  NOT a good look.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

ITA, lipshock. I've seen quite a few pictures of Beyoncé's lacefront lifting off like a space shuttle. I don't think they're as easy to maintain for the average person. Matter of fact, here's a pic of her hair mishap right here:

http://i19.tinypic.com/5xr4cnn.jpg


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I like to try wigs, but my hubby hates them. I put a wigglet in my hair to make a long pony tail. I thought I was smoking hot. So, I spun around and it flew off and hit him in the eye. He threw it on the ground and my dogs attacked it literally to death.:what:_

 
thanks for the incredibly good laugh!!!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

check out blackhairmedia.com's lacefront forum


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Here is the "infamous" Beyonce wig shot


----------



## lipshock (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here is the "infamous" Beyonce wig shot




_

 

YES, YES, YES!

That is it.  I die with laughter every time.  How unfortunate.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

oh my god...that looks sick..i take it back, i dont want one..eew!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

if i got one i was just trying to get one like this..so many people cant see it that well







eww..and what is this

http://blogs.eastvalleytribune.com/r...e=TRLtyrac.jpg


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Tyra's lacefronts always suck.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_if i got one i was just trying to get one like this..so many people cant see it that well





_

 
Maybe that is for the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thing is Beyonce wears lace fronts, traditional wigs as well as weaves/extensions so she achieves the looks you see in various ways.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

omg! that pic of beyonce is SICK! like i actually cring looking at it! it looks like she has a skin disease! its crazy how far some people will go to achieve a certain look. . . show's how dumb and obsessed our society still is and always will be.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

yes tyra's lace fronts look bad...her makeup looks bad..she needs a new makeup artist..her and beyonce need to do something with those eyebrows IMO..hehe!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

A few average janes have gotten the look down. I have seen it myself in person. But they are not hard to find and they had to practice. I think there are videos on youtube explaining the procedure.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_A few average janes have gotten the look down. I have seen it myself in person. But they are not hard to find and they had to practice. I think there are videos on youtube explaining the procedure._

 


What look?  The lace front?


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

i guess i gotta look


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

there are actually alot of applications of lace front wigs on youtube.com


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here is the "infamous" Beyonce wig shot




_

 


wow, that looks really bad.  I guess you can't have too many facial expressions and not have that happen.


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gosh, I had never even HEARD of a lace front before (to be honest, my mind kinda went to the southern region ala "brazilian wax")  The photos are just too much! 

I understand that people in the entertainment industry need flexibility with their hairstyles and also want to protect their natural hair from constant heat styling, coloring, etc...but there has GOT to be a better way!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I like to try wigs, but my hubby hates them.  I put a wigglet in my hair to make a long pony tail.  I thought I was smoking hot.  So, I spun around and it flew off and hit him in the eye.  He threw it on the ground and my dogs attacked it  literally to death.:what:_

 
My boyfriend doesn't like the idea of "fake hair" either, Actually he doesn't like fake "extension" parts in general. He despises acrylic fake nails, I had them once and One broke off and he was appalled!!! He said "THAT IS DISGUSTING!" He practically dry heaved.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 4, 2007)

They use lace wigs a lot in the movie industry, since they are securely stuck to the head, they use them a lot for stunt doubles.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_if i got one i was just trying to get one like this..so many people cant see it that well







eww..and what is this

http://blogs.eastvalleytribune.com/r...e=TRLtyrac.jpg_

 
But do you want to have to commit to wearing your hair in your face like that for 6-8 weeks (or however long you wear your hair up)?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been wearing my hair natural for the last four months or so.  Before that, I was a total weave chick.  I love weaves and still do.  The idea of a lace front is not appealing to me.  It always looks fake and you're super looking for the part/scalp.  With the right sewn in weave, someone can look all day long and never be able to tell it's a weave.  

My step sister got something similar.  I think that it was called a lace cap, maybe.  She was trying to wear it the length you would with a normal weave (6-8 weeks) but she had to take it out sooner.  Why you ask?  Well as her hair was growing underneath, the "lace" portion was pulling at her hair and her edges began to think immediately. 

I say keep it simple.  Sewn in weaves are simple to maintain, nice, and don't cost a fortune.  Why change it up? And after seeing that pic that aziajs posted......Heck freaking no!!!  I didn't know it was that bad.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here is the "infamous" Beyonce wig shot




_

 
so gross,lmaolmaolmao


----------



## daFilli (Nov 12, 2007)

there are a lot of celebrities that invest in wigs, i know christina a. and gwen stefani wear them too - gwen said she loves them because she can give her hair a rest from the intense platinum blond... i like the one with a fringe, it looks relaxed and free. i think it would suit ur face too.
hey even john travolta does it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes. And his looks an extra hot ass mess.


----------



## daFilli (Nov 14, 2007)

well, if its done well. i dont see a problem with it.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: **********anyone Here Ever Had A Lace Front Before***********

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I like to try wigs, but my hubby hates them.  I put a wigglet in my hair to make a long pony tail.  I thought I was smoking hot.  So, I spun around and it flew off and hit him in the eye.  He threw it on the ground and my dogs attacked it  literally to death.:what:_

 
Oh MY!!!


----------



## LBaby (Nov 24, 2012)

_*it really depends on what kind u get. i wear them all the time and i love them. mines look so natural. u have to get a human hair or human hair QUALITY. Also try to cut the lace 1 time across if u can (dont stop or ur lace is gonna look choppy). I do not recommend the lace tape or gl*__*ue because it breaks ur edges off. HOPE I HELPED *_


----------

